# Paint Code Location?



## jy211 (Mar 13, 2003)

where do I look on or in the car for the paint code?

And should it start with a L ?

My CC is the metallic black, but I am not sure if it's called brilliant black, ebony pearl or Phantom black pearl..


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

I went to order some black touch-up paint for my CC and they didn't care about the color name. They came out to my car and wrote down the VIN before they ordered it for me.


----------



## jy211 (Mar 13, 2003)

Looks like from the tag in the trunk it shows the color code as a LC9X. See pic below:
http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/9148/photo22h.jpg


Can anyone confirm that color code on a 2010? The link below shows for 09'. 

http://www.automotivetouchup.com/ch...spx?year=2009&make=Volkswagen&model=Passat Cc


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Are you not where you can go an look? Its in your trunk. It is also most likely the exact same paint code as 09.


----------



## jy211 (Mar 13, 2003)

Yeah I found it. LC9X is the deep black pearl clearcoat.  

Time to order a roof spoiler...


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Interesting, no code for the Iron Gray on that list...


----------



## vwdrewr (Jul 30, 2009)

No White Gold either.:screwy:


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

Converted2VW said:


> Interesting, no code for the Iron Gray on that list...


Did you mean Island Gray

= LK7X


----------

